
Ask HN: Would You Use a Business Card Printing API? - rokhayakebe
Would You Use a Business Card Printing API?
======
smt88
No. I don't use business cards. If I did, the answer would still be no.

What use cases or pain points do you imagine this would solve?

~~~
rokhayakebe
I guess the use would be to simply have that ability programmatically.

~~~
smt88
That's what it is, yes. But why would someone want that programmatic ability?
What is the advantage over current methods?

~~~
rokhayakebe
It may be a functionality you can integrate in your applications such as
Corporate collateral.

